

General intelligence factor, a Statistical Myth - orborde
http://cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/weblog/523.html

======
orborde
I might have committed a protocol violation in submitting this; I got this
link from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1300347>

